# Can Somebody Tell me Why I'm ....



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

LOL I keep getting told im Squeeky *giggle* and hardly any of you have even spoken to me via a phone to hear my 'squeeky' voice LOLI

What is it about me that 'Squeeks' ? ;D. 
Should I nick name myself 'Squeeky' or keep it as my real name which is Abi? 8)

Please enlighten me folks


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Abi
If you come along to one of our meets then i guess we'll all find out ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Abi, I know I referred to your "girlie squeaks", didn't realise anyone else had.
Maybe its just your unique style, but I can defo hear "squeaks and peeps" when I read your posts.
Toot Toot ( was that me or you?)
Lisa


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

are you sure you are not V in disguise... ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

No I am not  and if you dont believe me then research it with another long established member of the forum  who will tell you that I am not Vlastan.!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

No I am not Vlastan in disguise and if you ask another long established member of the forum who can reseach this they will prove to you I am not .


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

hmm... posting twice - thats a V ploy to get your post count up....


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

heheheh 'Squeak' : I will have to learn to keep my posts a lot shorter I think aswell LOL


----------

